# Eyeshadow as colorants



## Obsidian (Sep 14, 2013)

Here are the results of my eyeshadow as colorant experiment. I used TD in the whole batch which resulted in pretty bad crackle when I tried to gel but the ungelled bar stayed creamy.
I used jordana loose eyeshadow in pink rocker and going green.


----------



## lsg (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice, vivid colors.


----------



## Stakie (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Lidyax (Sep 14, 2013)

I think it turns out very nice! 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks, I really like these colors. One thing I wasn't expecting is how the colors on the gelled bars show shimmer while the ungelled flower doesn't. I really wish the crackles wasn't there so I could see the colors clearer.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 14, 2013)

Very Pretty!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 14, 2013)

Those are so pretty!!!! I love that the color held up! Nice job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice colors! Is this the one that you had separate while trying to gel?


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, it started to separate but a trip to the freezer stopped it.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 14, 2013)

I really like the crackle effect, too. I have some old mineral makeup (eyeshadow, blush, etc) and I have thought about testing them as soap colors. I love the way yours turned out.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Sep 15, 2013)

I've always been a big fan of the crackled TD. Of course, I can't get mine to crackle!


----------

